# North Dakota Snow Storm got birds Pushing South.



## ValleyCityHunter2008 (Jan 13, 2008)

Snowstorm definatley has the birds on the move was out decoying today and i tell ya i sure had fun! Birds seem pritty confused with this weather in North Dakota. These birds were coming from Canada I decoyed Friday I only used 150 texas rags and a single reed call. I'v never had so much fun go out and get them there coming back. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah went out scouting today and saw a huge reverse migration taking place today. Those boys down South get ready! You're going to see some big numbers again!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe i will have to take a drive on Sunday!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

FYI, (disclaimer--per weather service reports) 18" at Wahpeton, ND, 12" Mitchell, SD 10" Watertown, SD.

As of midnight. Dark Blue is 8-12"










At least the the drought in the Willmar/Alex/Fergus area should be about over now that still was sticking around from last years severe drought in MN. This is 3 rd major snow for the area this spring.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is still on today. Flock after flock after flock heading south over me. Can you say spring extension????


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

BIRDS ON THE MOVE


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

ValleyCityHunter2008 said:


> Snowstorm definatley has the birds on the move was out decoying today and i tell ya i sure had fun! Birds seem pritty confused with this weather in North Dakota. These birds were coming from Canada I decoyed Friday I only used 150 texas rags and a single reed call. I'v never had so much fun go out and get them there coming back. :beer:


First picture I've ever seen of dead birds taken in the house! Sweet!!! :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

taddy1340 said:


> ValleyCityHunter2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Snowstorm definatley has the birds on the move was out decoying today and i tell ya i sure had fun! Birds seem pritty confused with this weather in North Dakota. These birds were coming from Canada I decoyed Friday I only used 150 texas rags and a single reed call. I'v never had so much fun go out and get them there coming back. :beer:
> ...


haha thats what i was going to say... your crazy


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/snow/indexsk I'm not sure why they are heading south. No snow North of Minot area. Yes there is some snow west of Saskatoon, but none in SE 1/3 of SK :huh:

I think this year will go down in the record books as the most screwed up migration ever.

Good luck guys :beer:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Your exactly right about southeast Sask. there is no water at all,dugouts
are dry potholes are dry. Even the big lakes are the lowest they have ever been. Cattle farmers are getting worried about where they will be able to water the cattle if we don't get any good rains this summer.
We have not had much rain or snow for 2 + yrs. now.


----------

